# What color is He???



## Danino (Aug 10, 2011)

Carter (formally called, Dirt) was a rescue that I got on July 9,2011 He is such a sweet boy, but is very nervous. Anyways, I am wondering what color he is. He is a Friesian/Standardbred gelding and stands 17.1hh at 5 years old. =) Any info on him would be fantastic!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

looks rose grey right now which will eventually go compltely grey.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That would be my guess as well. He'll gray out more as he ages and within a couple of years, there will be no questioning his color . He's a cute boy.


----------



## Danino (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks! He looks like he is greying out from being a bay. He has a half white tail which is very strange. He is dappled and people have called him a silver taffy, but he only has a white tail and not mane. Then, he was called a Gulastra Plume, but not all of his tail is white. So now I am asking again haha


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

White or part white tails are common with greys. I also say grey, and he is lovely!


----------



## Danino (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks =) He has a brown base coat and a black mane though...he is half friesian as well. It just doesnt seem like he will go grey though. Who knows though right.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, he will. I can almost guarantee it :wink:. Here in the next couple of years, he'll likely be a gorgeous dark dapple gray. Do you know what color his standardbred parent was?


----------



## Danino (Aug 10, 2011)

Not a clue. He was a rescue. I just noticed that in the pic of him in the surcingle, he is walking like a Standardbred...strange lol. He trots with the normal horse gait though. I hope he turns into a stunning dapple grey because those are my favorite =) Hehe.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

ya the dapples are my fav too! hes a beaut!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He is definitely grey


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Grey grey grey, no doubt about it. Just like my rose grey, nobody could freaking figure her out! First pic is weanling year, then yearling, so on so forth.


----------



## SarahSunshine (Aug 24, 2011)

I would guess gray, I hope he turns dapple gray, they are my favorite. 
And he is gorgeous! 
What are you going to use him for?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh so pretty! Both of them! 

I sure hope Zane gets dapples!!!!!
(My bay-going-gray)


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

My guess is just like everyone else's. Gray 

We had a Saddlebred mare who looked just like a Bay. When she got a little bit older she started dappling out. It was weird because she was the color of a Bay but had light faded dapples coming through. We sadly sold her, but since then she has become a Grey 

The tail is a trait of a Grey. Greys are born black, but as they age, they get lighter and lighter. 

Personally I like when they're young. They have grey and still some black but some even look blue.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Cowgirl Up said:


> Greys are born black, but as they age, they get lighter and lighter.


Not all greys are born black. In fact, greys can be born any colour.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Not all greys are born black. In fact, greys can be born any colour.


But only depending on the color genes present in that horse. 

9 out of 10 I have met have been born jet black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

All that means is that 9 of of the 10 horses you met would have been black without the grey modifier. Grey can and does cover every color out there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Shoot, my guy was a buckskin before he grayed out.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> All that means is that 9 of of the 10 horses you met would have been black without the grey modifier. Grey can and does cover every color out there.


Right I understand that. 
I got that from the other poster. Thanks


----------

